# LS1 or LS2



## GTOFortheWIN (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello I'm new to the Forum and was wondering what the perks/drawbacks are to getting the 04 LS1 M6 or the 05-06 LS2 M6? Any comments will be appreciated.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You probably shoud search that one as many times as it's been discussed on practically all of the GTO sites.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

from personal experience i think the LS2 Wins, i have driven a ls1 WS6 and the LS2 GTO and the GTO just feels much better


----------



## GTOFortheWIN (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok thanks for the advice ill try to research it some more.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

The only advantage I see to the 04 LS1 is you can get them a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

It isn't just the engine...

The 05/06 GTOs have larger brakes, and the suspension (although still poop) had been revised to reduce wheel hop (reduced, meaning that you still have it, just not as bad).

Regarding the engine, the LS2, in my opinion, builds power more strongly to redline. I don't have any figures to back this claim, but it feels like, although larger in displacement, it pulls harder as the revs climb. I have driven both and can say that I'd never go to an 04. 

Add on top of that, the addition of the new hood and split dual exhaust, I think for the $2-4k that it will cost going to an 05/06 is well worth it. If you do decide on a GTO (any year), be patient and spend plenty of time on the web looking for deals. They are out there to be had. Esp. since gas prices are continuing to climb and our wonderful Government/Leader don't think that exploring for fossil fuels within our own boarder is a wise solution.

Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## clown_luv (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey I love my ls1 maynot have as much horsepower but I was told I could mod that up it saved me alot to get a ls1

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

LS2, the reason it costs more is because it is worth it.


----------



## GTOFortheWIN (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you all for the advice. I believe if I do decide to get a GTO I'll go for the 05/06 just because the LS2 is so sweet.


----------



## bills_zpam (Sep 22, 2011)

The LS1s were good, but the LS2s were completely insane for the time. Nothing else like it out there.


----------



## smirk43 (Feb 29, 2012)

LS2 All the way!


----------



## Fama Goat (Feb 13, 2011)

There is no replacement for displacement! love my 05 m6...Ls2 all the way!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I just laugh when someone asks what engine I have in my car and I say a LS1. They say "Oh you got the one with less horsepower". Believe what you will and read my license plate 'cause you'll be looking at the rear of my car. The 18 cube difference does give more "potential" but the main difference is the 243 heads with higher compression and a slightly bigger cam. Any serious hotrodder is going to put in a bigger cam and some sort of head work. That or even just driving skill can make a LS1 dust a LS2. I got a chuckle when the Mustang GT500 came out and a kid thought he had the baddest ass car at the drag strip. His 500 HP monster against my (he thought ) 350 HP. We lined up and as he spun and screwed around at the start I put 4 car lengths on him. "Pay no mind. Just a little LS1 over here"

A friend has a '06 LS2 and we are mod for mod and he's never gotten close to me.


----------



## clown_luv (Feb 29, 2012)

Hahaha Ls1 FTW

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> I just laugh when someone asks what engine I have in my car and I say a LS1. They say "Oh you got the one with less horsepower". Believe what you will and read my license plate 'cause you'll be looking at the rear of my car. The 18 cube difference does give more "potential" but the main difference is the 243 heads with higher compression and a slightly bigger cam. Any serious hotrodder is going to put in a bigger cam and some sort of head work. That or even just driving skill can make a LS1 dust a LS2. I got a chuckle when the Mustang GT500 came out and a kid thought he had the baddest ass car at the drag strip. His 500 HP monster against my (he thought ) 350 HP. We lined up and as he spun and screwed around at the start I put 4 car lengths on him. "Pay no mind. Just a little LS1 over here"
> 
> A friend has a '06 LS2 and we are mod for mod and he's never gotten close to me.


You need to know you're incorrect....the LS2 is SOOOOOO much crazy better it's not even a drivers race because the engine is bigger and the brakes are better too, plus a ram air scoop and real dual exhaust .....believe me I've read that crap on every GTO forum at some point.

To be serious, I've driven both and honestly I'd say go with the one that meets your budget. I drove the 05 and my 04 when I went to look at them and you see which one I bought. The 04' had 24k on the clock and was $15,500 (3 years ago), the 05' had around 50k on it and was like $18,500...and TR. There was no way I was going pay that much more for 50hp and a few aesthetic pieces, plus a color I didn't care for. If you find a low mileage 04' for a great price I'd go with it unless I found equally great priced 05-06...just my opinion. And yes, the 6.0 is bada$$ and if I ever buy another GTO I'll strongly consider picking up an 05' (no 06, yellow is my fav.)

Svede is right, let everyone tell you how much better their car is. I hate to break it to them but a Z06 could lose to a Mustang GT if one is driven by someone with little to no skill vs. someone with high driving/racing skills.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> I just laugh when someone asks what engine I have in my car and I say a LS1. They say "Oh you got the one with less horsepower".


I used to get that all the time too. People couldn't grasp the simple concept that 50HP stock and bigger, but still warp brakes that can be had for $350 used, wasn't worth the $4000 price difference at the time.


----------



## CGgoat06 (Jul 4, 2008)

*LS1*

Drawbacks: It's not an LS2
Pros: It's not a hemi

*LS2*

Drawbacks: It's not an LS6
Pros: It's not an LS1

arty:


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

All that really needs to be asked is are you going to leave it bone stock? If so go ls2. if you have funds to mod depending on how much that is i don't think you could go wrong with either motor. Just adding bolt ons i'd say ls2 as well but if your going to crack the motor open and really do a build both motors are great. My brother in law has an 02 ws6 with 535 hp to the wheels and is his daily driver with not one problem in 4 years. But like svede said driver mod is a big deal on a m6. My brother in law can't touch me and my 05 is stock. We switch cars and i blow him away.


----------



## GTOFortheWIN (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah I would Probably only go with bolt ons so I think I'll go with the LS2.


----------



## dev1360 (Jun 8, 2011)

Look around for a deal. I bought my M6 05 for 13k from an old guy in his 70's who was meticulous about the car.


----------



## GTO-m (Apr 1, 2010)

I had an LS1 and an LS2. Both really nice motors. If I was buying a GTO today it would have to be an LS2, just because there's no real reason not to and I don't think I could deal without the hood scoops. They really liven up the front of the car.

The LS1 was noticeably better on gas though.


----------



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

I love my 05. the scoops,dual exhaust and bigger brakes, not to mention ls2. Mines an A4 and I love it. Got it from a local dealer for 12900 otd with 80k on the clock. Yellow Jacket too. Basic bolt ons and a nice tune and you will be happy for at least the time being. HP is a drug thats impossible to get away from. My A4, with slp mufflers and k&n intake ran a 13.1 @107 and 1.9 60 fts. on street tires on a cold track. Get ls2, ls1 is a good motor but go with the best deal you find.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*



svede1212 said:


> I just laugh when someone asks what engine I have in my car and I say a LS1. They say "Oh you got the one with less horsepower". Believe what you will and read my license plate 'cause you'll be looking at the rear of my car. The 18 cube difference does give more "potential" but the main difference is the 243 heads with higher compression and a slightly bigger cam. Any serious hotrodder is going to put in a bigger cam and some sort of head work. That or even just driving skill can make a LS1 dust a LS2. I got a chuckle when the Mustang GT500 came out and a kid thought he had the baddest ass car at the drag strip. His 500 HP monster against my (he thought ) 350 HP. We lined up and as he spun and screwed around at the start I put 4 car lengths on him. "Pay no mind. Just a little LS1 over here"
> 
> A friend has a '06 LS2 and we are mod for mod and he's never gotten close to me.


In a 04-06 GTO Stock for stock, the LS2 will walk the LS1 with equal drivers. Once you start modding that is when things start to change. MOD for MOD with equal drivers, The LS2 will still take the LS1 no ifs, ands, or buts. Think of it as a 87 IROC camaro one with a 305 and one with a 350. Hope that clears it up--------Danfigg


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

I've had both and I liked working on the LS2 better, even though they are similar. The stock sound of an LS1 sounds nice though. TONS of LS1 parts around too since it was in the Firebirds and Camaros too. 


Sent from my mind using telekinesis.


----------



## nightrider (May 18, 2012)

i have had my 04 since i drove it off the show room floor. since then i have done a cam package, longtube headers, 3 1/2" custom mandrel bent exhaust,and some other minor mods. my car made with just these mods 399.48rwhp and 389.52rwtq. after my car was done a guy i no who has a ls2 brought his in and had the same cam and mods done! as he liked the way my car ran. his car dynoed the same as my ls1. why? 
My ls1 has a shorter stroke than the ls2. therefore it will make more hp and tq off the same mods. seen it done many times.
Now for the hood scoops on the 05-06, well there as fake as the day is long. take them out and all you get is a dirty engine and a wet engine. yes there are good in both engines. stock for stock the ls2 is a faster car. start the modding game and that decreases to a point. 
What i have seen in the ls2's are there have been alot of those engines just start eating oil and blow up. most have found it a reliable source to add a oil catch can on them. well ls1's have never had that problem. mine has close to 110.000 miles on it and been modded since 62.000 miles. and today it will not use a drop of oil in 3500 miles. personally it really boils down to what you want and expect out of each car. 
06 are the most rare. in that year there was a whole container ship of 06;s lost in the sea. still in the container. been several trains of new 06;s derailed. so if you get your hands on a 06, you better take care of it. there re not that many out there. Plus not many know that there was a 03 gto. they had so many problems with the tranny and rear ends and other things gm **** canned them and did a few redesign's for 04. i no this is my 1st post on here! yes i am new to the forum, but not to the car. and it is nice to be here!


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

nightrider said:


> i have had my 04 since i drove it off the show room floor. since then i have done a cam package, longtube headers, 3 1/2" custom mandrel bent exhaust,and some other minor mods. my car made with just these mods 399.48rwhp and 389.52rwtq. after my car was done a guy i no who has a ls2 brought his in and had the same cam and mods done! as he liked the way my car ran. his car dynoed the same as my ls1. why?
> My ls1 has a shorter stroke than the ls2. therefore it will make more hp and tq off the same mods. seen it done many times.
> Now for the hood scoops on the 05-06, well there as fake as the day is long. take them out and all you get is a dirty engine and a wet engine. yes there are good in both engines. stock for stock the ls2 is a faster car. start the modding game and that decreases to a point.
> What i have seen in the ls2's are there have been alot of those engines just start eating oil and blow up. most have found it a reliable source to add a oil catch can on them. well ls1's have never had that problem. mine has close to 110.000 miles on it and been modded since 62.000 miles. and today it will not use a drop of oil in 3500 miles. personally it really boils down to what you want and expect out of each car.
> 06 are the most rare. in that year there was a whole container ship of 06;s lost in the sea. still in the container. been several trains of new 06;s derailed. so if you get your hands on a 06, you better take care of it. there re not that many out there. Plus not many know that there was a 03 gto. they had so many problems with the tranny and rear ends and other things gm **** canned them and did a few redesign's for 04. i no this is my 1st post on here! yes i am new to the forum, but not to the car. and it is nice to be here!


Are you high or 14?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

nightrider said:


> i have had my 04 since i drove it off the show room floor. since then i have done a cam package, longtube headers, 3 1/2" custom mandrel bent exhaust,and some other minor mods. my car made with just these mods 399.48rwhp and 389.52rwtq. after my car was done a guy i no who has a ls2 brought his in and had the same cam and mods done! as he liked the way my car ran. his car dynoed the same as my ls1. why?
> My ls1 has a shorter stroke than the ls2. therefore it will make more hp and tq off the same mods. seen it done many times.
> Now for the hood scoops on the 05-06, well there as fake as the day is long. take them out and all you get is a dirty engine and a wet engine. yes there are good in both engines. stock for stock the ls2 is a faster car. start the modding game and that decreases to a point.
> What i have seen in the ls2's are there have been alot of those engines just start eating oil and blow up. most have found it a reliable source to add a oil catch can on them. well ls1's have never had that problem. mine has close to 110.000 miles on it and been modded since 62.000 miles. and today it will not use a drop of oil in 3500 miles. personally it really boils down to what you want and expect out of each car.
> 06 are the most rare. in that year there was a whole container ship of 06;s lost in the sea. still in the container. been several trains of new 06;s derailed. so if you get your hands on a 06, you better take care of it. there re not that many out there. Plus not many know that there was a 03 gto. they had so many problems with the tranny and rear ends and other things gm **** canned them and did a few redesign's for 04. i no this is my 1st post on here! yes i am new to the forum, but not to the car. and it is nice to be here!


1/2 of this doesn't make sense...

* The LS1 and LS2 require different size cams to do differnet things. What works in 1 may not be as good in the other. Thats just common sense since they are different size/strock/ect motors. Very worthless comparision if you ask me.

You honestly think a very similar motor with more cubes and better flowing heads to start isn't going to mod better???!???

* All LS motors/motors in general can burn oil... especially when driven hard

* Least production year is 05... I belive 05 had the wrecks also. There is a sticky on the forum confirming 05 is least produced.

* There was no 03 GTO. Only made in the US 04-06. (Don't quote me on this but I belive the Monaro was out years before it hit the US market)


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

nightrider said:


> i have had my 04 since i drove it off the show room floor. since then i have done a cam package, longtube headers, 3 1/2" custom mandrel bent exhaust,and some other minor mods. my car made with just these mods 399.48rwhp and 389.52rwtq. after my car was done a guy i no who has a ls2 brought his in and had the same cam and mods done! as he liked the way my car ran. his car dynoed the same as my ls1. why?
> My ls1 has a shorter stroke than the ls2. therefore it will make more hp and tq off the same mods. seen it done many times.
> Now for the hood scoops on the 05-06, well there as fake as the day is long. take them out and all you get is a dirty engine and a wet engine. yes there are good in both engines. stock for stock the ls2 is a faster car. start the modding game and that decreases to a point.
> What i have seen in the ls2's are there have been alot of those engines just start eating oil and blow up. most have found it a reliable source to add a oil catch can on them. well ls1's have never had that problem. mine has close to 110.000 miles on it and been modded since 62.000 miles. and today it will not use a drop of oil in 3500 miles. personally it really boils down to what you want and expect out of each car.
> 06 are the most rare. in that year there was a whole container ship of 06;s lost in the sea. still in the container. been several trains of new 06;s derailed. so if you get your hands on a 06, you better take care of it. there re not that many out there. Plus not many know that there was a 03 gto. they had so many problems with the tranny and rear ends and other things gm **** canned them and did a few redesign's for 04. i no this is my 1st post on here! yes i am new to the forum, but not to the car. and it is nice to be here!


95% of this post has to be a joke. Seriously!


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

nightrider said:


> i have had my 04 since i drove it off the show room floor. since then i have done a cam package, longtube headers, 3 1/2" custom mandrel bent exhaust,and some other minor mods. my car made with just these mods 399.48rwhp and 389.52rwtq. after my car was done a guy i no who has a ls2 brought his in and had the same cam and mods done! as he liked the way my car ran. his car dynoed the same as my ls1. why?
> My ls1 has a shorter stroke than the ls2. therefore it will make more hp and tq off the same mods. seen it done many times.
> Now for the hood scoops on the 05-06, well there as fake as the day is long. take them out and all you get is a dirty engine and a wet engine. yes there are good in both engines. stock for stock the ls2 is a faster car. start the modding game and that decreases to a point.
> What i have seen in the ls2's are there have been alot of those engines just start eating oil and blow up. most have found it a reliable source to add a oil catch can on them. well ls1's have never had that problem. mine has close to 110.000 miles on it and been modded since 62.000 miles. and today it will not use a drop of oil in 3500 miles. personally it really boils down to what you want and expect out of each car.
> 06 are the most rare. in that year there was a whole container ship of 06;s lost in the sea. still in the container. been several trains of new 06;s derailed. so if you get your hands on a 06, you better take care of it. there re not that many out there. Plus not many know that there was a 03 gto. they had so many problems with the tranny and rear ends and other things gm **** canned them and did a few redesign's for 04. i no this is my 1st post on here! yes i am new to the forum, but not to the car. and it is nice to be here!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Are you kidding me?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

'04s had the big train wreck. I know because I was waiting for my car to ship here when it happened. As far a "equal" I agree that if everything was equal that 18 cubes would win. The problem I see is that first off drivers are no way equal and a lot of cars are put together with parts that are randomly slapped on and the results don't match up to the mods. That's why some LS1s beat "equally" modded LS2s. Learn to drive and learn to sort through the crap advice and any year can be a killer car.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

He did 10 posts on the day he joined and hasn't been back since. It seems to me that sometimes they're just looking for a reaction........


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> 1/2 of this doesn't make sense...
> 
> * The LS1 and LS2 require different size cams to do differnet things. What works in 1 may not be as good in the other. Thats just common sense since they are different size/strock/ect motors. Very worthless comparision if you ask me.
> 
> ...


I agree. Half of his post doesn't make sense and the other half is BS...... Talking about nightrider...


----------

